# How do you program keyless remote?



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

I just a keyless remote on ebay. it's brand new oem.

how do you program this thing?

thanks


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sit in the car and lock the door with the button on the door....insert and remove the key 12-13 times RAPIDLY untill you see your hazard lights start to flash.(this may take a few times to get to happen as you must do it VERY fast) once your hazard lights flash, insert the key and turn it to the ACC position...do not turn it any further..once you've done that. hit a button on your new remote. (doesn't matter which one) only do it once as you are only going to be able to program 4 remotes to your car for the life of the car. Remove your key from the ignition. then hit the unlock button on your car door. you should be able to use your remote and make sure all your buttons work....


----------



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

*thank you. it worked.*

thanks man. 
it worked.


----------

